# Warranty Work



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had to have a couple of jobs done on the van under warranty.I have gone to the dealer where I bought the van(New in 2008).I get the distinct impression that they are not over keen on doing warranty work....and this is why.
They tell me that the rate the manufacturers are willing to pay is way below the "going rate"for a caravan/motorhome fitter.Also the times allowed for certain jobs are impossible to achieve.For example,the PCB on my fridge needs replacing,for which the manufacturer allows half an hour.This is for removing the fridge,replacing the PCB,refitting the fridge,and,I would assume,retesting the gas.
Anyone else come across this?Is this the norm in the industry?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

When dealers carry out warranty work they're doing the work for the manufacturer, not the vehicle owner. The manufacturer is of course a very large customer of theirs and would quite reasonably expect to receive a substantial discount on account of the amount of work they provide for the dealer. Also they're a partner in a traders agreement where they have agreed to the rates they will be paid to do warranty work as part of their dealership agreement. So what are they complaining about?

On the time issue, the manufacturers will have measured the time that it takes their fitters to carry out the work in question. The fact that it often takes a dealer much longer to carry out the work is probably due to the fact that they're not as well practiced at doing the work as the fitters in the factory, simply because they don't have the experience or specialised skills.

I remember a customer of mine - a BMW main dealer, who had to do warranty work on a major recall affecting dozens of cars. It involved replacing the main bearings on a 6 cylinder engine and they complained bitterly because the time they were allowed coupled with the hourly rate paid by BMW meant they were making a huge loss on every one. They allocated the job to one technician and after doing the first few recalls he got so good at it that he could do the job in half the time BMW had allocated so they came out making a nice little earner. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gaspode said:


> When dealers carry out warranty work they're doing the work for the manufacturer, not the vehicle owner. *The manufacturer is of course a very large customer *of theirs and would quite reasonably expect to receive a substantial discount on account of the amount of work they provide for the dealer.
> :


Dearie dearie me, the dealer is the large customer who pays good money for the manufacturers goods in the same way the retail customer pays good money in his turn.

Why should a dealer subsidise his supplier in repairing his faulty goods?

Peter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Why should a dealer subsidise his supplier in repairing his faulty goods?


If his supplier makes a habit of supplying faulty goods then surely he needs to either give his supplier a kick up the wotsit or change his supplier? That's the only option available to the end user. :wink:

Strange how the view changes depending on which side of the fence you're looking from eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mechanics, fitters etc are given times o do a job.
If the job is done in less time he gets a bonus and no saving to the customer.
Time saved enables mechanic to do more jobs in less than manufacturers time and earns even more money for himself and the company.

I use a local village garage and he only charges for the time spent on my vehicles. The savings are great.

Dave p


----------

